# Craigslist find, Stanley 45



## Daddy Warcrimes (Jul 20, 2015)

Just showing off: Found this Stanley #45 on Craigslist today. Seems complete to me, with a basic set of cutters and what I presume is the original box. 

Based on brief research, I date this around 1915

Added bonus, a #271 router plane (minus the cutter) was also in the package.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

That is a great find. I got a #271 a while back also with no cutter. I got one from St. James Tools, a guy that makes Stanley reproduction parts. It was 6 bucks plus shipping. Call him, he loves old Stanley tools and would like to hear about your #45.
http://www.stjamesbaytoolco.com/stanley.html


----------



## Daddy Warcrimes (Jul 20, 2015)

That's actually quite close to me, so I stopped in this afternoon and picked one up. I will have to patronize him more before I leave the area.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh now, you can't complete a brag post without the numbers.

I'd love one of those.


----------



## Daddy Warcrimes (Jul 20, 2015)

Mort said:


> Oh now, you can't complete a brag post without the numbers.


If you're referring to the price, I got the whole package for $50.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I think that officially qualifies for the "you suck" statement. 

Nice find!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Daddy Warcrimes said:


> If you're referring to the price, I got the whole package for $50.


I think I am going to cry, I am happy for you though.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow that is really a nice find. I bought one off eBay years ago, but it was missing a lot of parts. I'm SO, so envious.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I saw a #45 in an antique store this week, $70 w/o the box or cutters, just the body. Probably still a good deal but nowhere near what you got.


----------

